# Front wheel width



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Quick question: How wide of wheel can you get for the front without having to worry about it or the tire rubbing against anything when turning? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

with out suspension mods i would say stock is pushing it. what are you willing to do to make them fit and how much are you looking to spend?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I am currently running the factory 17s on my 04 and a friend of mine asked me if i wanted to buy his set of wheels from his f-body. They are 17x8.5 in the front and 18x9.5 in the rear. I'm not worried about the rear wheels but am not sure if the front wheels would fit properly


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The width and the offset dictate if the wheel will fit.
Stock GTO wheels are 8 in wide with positive 48 mm offset.
This is a backspace of 6.39 in.
This is really a little too much on the front, as they are very close to the strut.
For 8.5 in wide wheels, you need a 42 mm offset to keep the 6.39 in backspace.
Also, the GTO lug spacing is 5 on 120 mm and the f-body is 5 on 4.75 in.

Larry


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> The width and the offset dictate if the wheel will fit.
> Stock GTO wheels are 8 in wide with positive 48 mm offset.
> This is a backspace of 6.39 in.
> This is really a little too much on the front, as they are very close to the strut.
> ...


Very good to know and thanks a bunch, now I gotta look at his wheel specs to see what they are for the front


----------

